# Can anyone tell me more about this knife ?



## LOCHTINGTERTER

Hello ,

I found this knife in my aunt's kitchen ( she's 86 and has to go to a home )
Markings left side : YAX stainless steel Japan
Right side : Pat.No. 416982

All info is welcome !

How do I insert an image ? Says only URL and I want to insert a picture from my PC


----------



## bkultra

Just search "Pat.No. 416982" and you will get all the information.

Im guessing it looks like this


----------



## shownomarci

I couldn't imagine what the heck this is, then i saw this:
Vintage Retro Meat Saw Frozen Food
If you need to saw through frozen food or bones then this thing is for you.


----------



## LOCHTINGTERTER

Thanks for the useful information !
If someone can tell me how to insert a picture in the forum , I have dozens of old butcher and kitchen knives.


----------



## bkultra

You have to upload them to a hosting site and then insert the direct link into the post.


----------

